# Hurdsfield/Goodrich birds



## Rufus (Nov 24, 2012)

Has anyone hunted in the Hurdsfield /Goodrich area this year? I have access to some land and am wondering if there are enough pheasants around to make it worth while. I have been told there used to be a decent number but the recent winters knocked them down. Are they back at all? Thanks very much.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

You probably just need to go. If you have private land to hunt, that is a plus. Call the landowner and ask him if he saw pheasants during harvest and if his land his posted. He he say yes to both ... then for sure just go.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I duck hunt & scout up there quite a bit and there just aren't many pheasants, but there are some in pockets. Thing is most of the CRP up there seems to have gone back into production, so if you have the cover you will probably have some birds. I know a farmer in that area who hayed a few quarters of CRP this fall and said he saw 1 pheasant. Said a few winters ago he had 50+ pheasants in his feedlot in the winter and didn't have one last winter.


----------

